# Router trennt sich regelmäßig



## BlauerSalamander (23. Juni 2011)

*Router trennt sich regelmäßig*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit mehreren Wochen ein Problem mit meinem Internetanschluss. 

Geräte, die an den Speedport W700V angeschlossen sind:
- Panasonic Plasma TV (WLAN)
- Windows System (LAN -> D-Link)
- iPhone (WLAN)
- MacBook Pro (WLAN)

Davon sind in der Regel das MacBook und der PC an. Nun ist es so, dass ich immer wieder die Verbindung zum Internet verliere und den Router aus- und anschalten muss, damit ich wieder surfen kann. 
Aufgefallen ist mir dabei, dass das passiert wenn ich das MacBook zuklappe/ausmache. Ob es tatsächlich daran liegt, konnte ich leider nicht feststellen, denn manchmal passierte nichts weiter.

Das WLAN ist verschlüsselt, IP-Vergabe erfolgt automatisch - keines der Geräte hat eine feste IP zugewiesen(habe es mal geändert, doch das brachte keine Besserung). Auch die Ports wurden nicht erweitert oder gesperrt.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es mit dem MacBook zu tun hat, denn ist dieses mal mehrere Stunden oder Tage aus, passiert absolut nichts am Router - es läuft perfekt.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir einen Tipp geben, was zu tun ist. Es nervt nämlich schon gewaltig, wenn ich erst nicht merke, dass meine Verbindung abgebrochen ist und ich wieder zum Router rennen darf...

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Tuerkay (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Router trennt sich regelmäßig*

Option 1: Ich würde mal Spontan sagen das liegt am Router. Hatte mal das Speedport W701V. Das ist auch immerwieder abgeschmiert weils durch einen Pc, einen Laptop und IPTV überlastet war. (komisch eigentlich)
Option 1.1: Router austauschen lassen. Wirklich Funktioniert hats bei uns erst nach dem zweiten austausch
Option 2: Jedoch kann es auch am Anbieter liegen. Mein Nachbar hatte das Problem das ab ner bestimmten Leistungsanforderung immer das Internet kurzzeitig abgeschaltet wurde. (Zum Schluss wurde er gekündigt...)
Option 3: Die leitungen die in eurem Haus verlegt worden sind, sind zu alt und halten die Belastung nicht aus. Bei uns mussten die Kabel erneurt werden, da sonst nichts über 16.000 ging.


----------



## Goose80 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Router trennt sich regelmäßig*

Hatte das gleiche Problem, schalte mal die Firewall im Router ab, hab seit dem keine Ausfälle mehr.

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Router trennt sich regelmäßig*

Stell mal in den WLAN-Optionen einen anderen Sendekanal ein, manchmal liegt es nur daran.


----------



## BlauerSalamander (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Router trennt sich regelmäßig*

Danke für die Antworten!

@* Tuerkay:*
Das klingt sehr interessant, aufgefallen ist mir auch, dass seit einem gewissen Zeitraum nur noch ~302 kb/s statt 364 kb/s durchkommen.
Auch nach mehreren Telefonaten mit der Telekom sind an dieser Straße maximal 360 kb/s möglich, das Haus steht seit 6 Jahren - müsste an der Stadt liegen. Naja, man hat zwar öfters mitgeteilt, dass nun 16.000 verfügbar sind, aber da wollte man wohl nur Kohle kassieren, geändert hat sich nämlich absolut gar nichts...einzig die Dreistigkeit 

@ *Goose80 & **Herbboy:
*Probiere ich direkt aus, danke!


----------



## BlauerSalamander (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Router trennt sich regelmäßig*

Habe Gestern die Firewall ausgestellt und den Kanal festgelegt, gab bisher keine Abstürze. Danke euch!


----------

